# Looking for a Game in Evansville, IN Area



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm somewhat new to the area, and I'm really hoping to find a game near Evansville, IN. I live in Huntingburg, which is about 45 minutes NE of Evansville, but I'm willing to make a little drive for a good game.

About me: My name's Rick, I'm 21 years old, have a real job, and am sane, as much as anyone who plays "make-believe" can be  I'd rather play, but I'd also be willing to DM if the need arose. I'd prefer to play 3.5, but I'm fine with 3.0, or just about any rule system, even if I have to learn it.

Short of finding a real game, I'd also be willing to play in an online game, but none of that PbP stuff 

Interested folks can send me an email at CombatWombat51 at hotmail.com


----------



## driver8 (Mar 26, 2004)

CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat new to the area, and I'm really hoping to find a game near Evansville, IN. I live in Huntingburg, which is about 45 minutes NE of Evansville, but I'm willing to make a little drive for a good game.
> 
> About me: My name's Rick, I'm 21 years old, have a real job, and am sane, as much as anyone who plays "make-believe" can be  I'd rather play, but I'd also be willing to DM if the need arose. I'd prefer to play 3.5, but I'm fine with 3.0, or just about any rule system, even if I have to learn it.
> 
> ...




Wow I cant believe it. Someone in my town posts on the boards. I live in Hburg, too for about 5 years now- my condolences if you do too-its a nice town but not exactly the center of the universe.

I never have time to play anymore face to face because of work, and Ive been slowing down as I get older (late 30s). Have you tried the FLGS in Evansville? Or the University?


----------



## DMEntropy (Mar 26, 2004)

Driver8, have you tried any online games?  The online setting of The 13 Kingdoms has three games posted looking for players.  Check out the Questing for Adventure thread to find the games.  CombatWombat is playing in my game on Sunday the 28th.

As a side note, I live in Evansville.    Like you my work and family time do not leave enough for a regularly scheduled ftf game.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 26, 2004)

DMEntropy said:
			
		

> Driver8, have you tried any online games?  The online setting of The 13 Kingdoms has three games posted looking for players.  Check out the Questing for Adventure thread to find the games.  CombatWombat is playing in my game on Sunday the 28th.
> 
> As a side note, I live in Evansville.    Like you my work and family time do not leave enough for a regularly scheduled ftf game.




I didnt mean to hijack CombatWombat51s thread. Ive been relying on PbP stuff over the last couple of years, but those often die out. Ill be DMing a game on the ENBoards soon.

Thanks for the info on 13 kingdoms. Ive looked at the stuff there before and it looks interesting. Online chat games arent really my thing since they move so slow. None the sociality of ftf and none of the roleplaying avenues that PbP allow. But Im intrigued I may have join over there.

Its good to know people are around. Maybe one day we can get a Southwest Indiana group together. The local FLGS in Eville seems pretty geared toward the whole card game/hero clix thing.


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Mar 31, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Wow I cant believe it. Someone in my town posts on the boards. I live in Hburg, too for about 5 years now- my condolences if you do too-its a nice town but not exactly the center of the universe.
> 
> I never have time to play anymore face to face because of work, and Ive been slowing down as I get older (late 30s). Have you tried the FLGS in Evansville? Or the University?




Hey, you caught me right in the middle of moving =) Sorry taking so long to get back to you.

Yeah, Huntingburg is ok, but not what I'm used to (San Diego). It's a shame you're too tied up with work to get around to playing, but I understand. I haven't tried any gaming stores in Evansville yet... I'm sure my girlfriend (who has gaming brothers) knows where one can be found though. 

Out of curriousity, where do you live at in Huntingburg? I can't help but wonder, seeing how town is so tiny =) I live off of 1st street

Cheers, 
Rick


----------



## DarkSir (Jun 15, 2004)

There is a group that gets together from time to time in Vincennes (An hour due north of Evansville).  Drop me a message with the kinds of games that you're interested in.


----------

